# 88 300ZX heater/blower



## DD603 (Mar 15, 2003)

Vent blower works with a/c and cold (outside) air but only defrost vent works when I turn on the heater. Also, no heat will come out of the defrost vent. Just cold air.All fuses are good. So, basically, I have no heater. The blower motor works but not the "in your face " vents. I checked all vacumn hoses at vacumn tank. This is a non-turbo car. Manual shows 3 actuators for vents but I can't find a one. Any ideas??? Thanks in advance. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

check the solenoid banks and hoses to them that are up above your right knee.


----------



## DD603 (Mar 15, 2003)

Solenoids are working but vents still won't work when I slide heater switch on. Vents work on every position except when in heat mode. Blower is ok. I need to find whatever works the face vents when the heater is on. Any ideas???


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

I don't really know at this point. I've not had that problem personally, just seen posts about it..which I kinda overlooked.

If you post it at z31.com you will likely get an answer, but I'd reccomend you try and search the site first, as they may have it archived.

here's some stuff about it I found: http://z31.com/board/read.php3?id=315553&srf=nein


----------



## DD603 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for links. Ill let you know when I get it fiqured out (in case it ever happens to your car). Regards, Dennis G


----------

